# 38?? prewar schwinn model c



## kenny (Oct 30, 2015)

let me know what you think,solid hanging tank,EA horn and light(found reflector and bezel ,not pictured)good to restore solid


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 31, 2015)

Kenny,
Where do you keep finding these killer prewars ?
Love the C Model !  what does it say on the tank ?
Thanks for sharing,
Pete


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2015)

Was that the one from Moline, IL?


----------



## kenny (Oct 31, 2015)

not sure can't make it out,your welcome


----------



## kenny (Oct 31, 2015)

hello ,not sure my friend got it for me ,got it for very good price too,might have he's a truck driver who travels multi states,not sure what i m going to do with,thanks for looking,sorry i don't have a Facebook  account


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 2, 2015)

kenny said:


> let me know what you think,solid hanging tank,EA horn and light(found reflector and bezel ,not pictured)good to restore solid






Another nice find!


----------

